# A video of my modified Ariens 10,000 series aka blower #1



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the first snowblower that I purchased back in 2012. This is your typical 70s vintage Ariens with 7hp, locking differential, etc etc.

Here's a video of it in action after I've installed a 3" pulley/18-inch tall chute/DIY impeller kit and a brand new belt:


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Kool!!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice work!! The tall chute and larger pulley sure do make a difference.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy cow, that's an animal! Nice job on the mod's, all seem to work great. Engine sounds smooth as can be too. Great machine...


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

perfect combination of all the good stuff. Well done!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

My favorite part of those old designed is how fast they can move through a deep pile with the 24" bucket. I wonder if a unit like that actually can clear snow as fast as a modern 28" or even 32" unit.


----------

